
We developed software to solve the problem of counting growing plants - Evrone
https://evrone.com/plantscounter
======
qchris
I'm a bit perplexed by this. On its surface, it's a case study being used for
Evrone (a Russian software development firm), presumably to convey their
expertise. However, there's essentially no meaningful detail supplied. The
problem itself is fairly well-stated, but the useful information stops about
there.

The page claims that "there are several ready-made solutions in the market
that could be easily integrated with the system developed by Evrone" but does
not describe how the product was tested, what their results were, under what
conditions it was tested, what hardware was used, nor provide a comparison of
those results to using the traditional methods--all things that I know I'd
want to consider before hiring a contractor for development work or further
considering this particular technology into an application.

And then their "used technologies" section simply lists "Rust, Python,
Artificial intelligence, Machine Learning", with no other information. While I
don't believe the use of Rust in this particular problem space is common,
there's not nearly enough information to form any sort of conclusion, and
saying that the stack contains Python and AI/machine learning is again
exceedingly generic.

~~~
Evrone
Thanks for your review and comments regarding the article. We are working hard
to enhance the experience of our website users. We will surely take all your
remarks into consideration while improving the article to deliver the clearer
and more detailed message about the project and the solution we built.

------
iamleppert
I’m skeptical at the method of using video images to create what is
essentially an orthomosaic. Either this technology is BS or this article was
written by someone who is decidedly non-technical.

------
onlyhackergirl
Great job!

